# Demographics Survey



## Greg (Jul 25, 2005)

Please take a few minutes and respond to the survey at the link below. Your responses will remain completely anonymous and no personally identifiable information will be shared with any other party. The data gathered here will be used to generate a demographic profile and shared with prospective advertisers. The resulting revenue allows AlpineZone.com to continue to offer our expanding features and services free of charge. Thanks for your time!

http://www.alpinezone.com/demographics/


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2005)

Done!
Anything to support (free) AZ!


----------



## Paul (Jul 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2005)

Done, glad to help support such a great site.  Keep up the good work Greg!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 25, 2005)

Done, glad to be of help


----------



## teachski (Jul 25, 2005)

Done!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 25, 2005)

so what do we get for doing that survey... a free lift ticket :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> so what do we get for doing that survey... a free lift ticket :wink:



Continued free use.  You I otta :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> so what do we get for doing that survey... a free lift ticket :wink:



Us not charging you for our wonderful company, great sense of humor, and entertainment that we provide for your enjoyment  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 25, 2005)

*survey comment*

Regarding the "did you buy a season pass" question.
Some, like myself, did not buy a season pass as we got a season pass by working for the resort. 

If you changed the question so people who had a season pass but did not buy one could answer "yes" I think that would increase AZ's attractability to advertisers.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 25, 2005)

Finished.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 25, 2005)

Done. Give us some stats when you are finished compiling the data


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Done. Give us some stats when you are finished compiling the data


Done, but please don't provide the stats that could be a bit "personal" -- I don't need to know the income spread of the respondents, for example...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 25, 2005)

How many Continuing Education Credits do we get for completing the exam and when should I expect to receive the CEC certificate in the mail?   :wink:


----------



## nekgirl (Jul 26, 2005)

done


----------



## kickstand (Jul 26, 2005)

done


----------



## Stephen (Jul 26, 2005)

Finally added my $.02.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 26, 2005)

done


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 26, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to know things like skiers/snowbaord ratio, and  male/female ratio, etc.  I definitely don't wnat to know how much you all make.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 26, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right about that; that'll all be kept private.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I wanted to know things like skiers/snowbaord ratio, and  male/female ratio, etc.  I definitely don't wnat to know how much you all make.


No problem with that kind of info...

I just decided to include some of the more personal stuff in my response because the advertisers (who pay the $$ so that this site is free for the rest of us) usually like to see it, which I have no problem with as long as it's not made public...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 26, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> I just decided to include some of the more personal stuff in my response because the advertisers (who pay the $$ so that this site is free for the rest of us) usually like to see it, which I have no problem with as long as it's not made public...



And that's what we want to encourage. There won't be any $ disclosure.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks to all the folks that responded so far. It's truly appreciated. For those that haven't yet, please do. The survey takes less than a minute. I will post some summary charts once I get some more data. I'll leave the income and education charts out of the public data.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The survey takes less than a minute.


And if you're a non-skier like myself, it's more like 45 seconds.  

Done!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2005)

We should probably all ahve inflated out income and education levels, since that'll make advertisers happier...


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 26, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> We should probably all ahve inflated out income and education levels, since that'll make advertisers happier...


Good point.  Would they want to advertise if we were all hi skool dropouts making 15 large every year?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2005)

It'd be interestin gto see the difference in ads forwelfare-dependent dropouts verses PhD multimillionaires...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2005)

Come on the rest of you give 2 minutes so we can play for free.  Not alot to ask.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. Let's please keep it legit. I always like to take the high road. Please be honest with your answers. Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, that was quick and painless :lol:


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 30, 2005)

that was painless enough.


----------



## tjd (Jul 31, 2005)

filled it out the other day - very quick and easy to fill out.

One comment - under "what ski area do you visit the most" - what if it's more than one ?


----------



## noski (Jul 31, 2005)

*survey*

done! Thanks for the Noski answer options! And thanks for adopting orphaned RSN'rs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2005)

total finito


----------



## TramperKen (Aug 3, 2005)

Done, now my back hurts and I need a nap.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are the results as of today (8/8/2005):


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

So, we're a bunch of over-educated Masshole guys who ski too much in NH and VT?


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> So, we're a bunch of over-educated Masshole guys who ski too much in NH and VT?



Works for me.......


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> So, we're a bunch of over-educated Masshole guys who ski too much in NH and VT?



No, A bunch of *old* over-educated Masshole guys who ski too much in NH and VT


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh yeah- I meant to add the *old* bit.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 8, 2005)

Seasoned skiers is a term I prefer over old. :wink:   We are the ones spending the coin.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Those demographics are pretty interesting, though. How many people filled out the survey?

Some interesting breaks- since we're a self-selected sample, I'd certainly expect to see a slant towards more ski days, which we do, but the split between 30+ and 11-20 is interesting. I wonder what the differentiator is. Are the 30+ folks living near ski areas or retired or something? Are the 11-20 day folks far enough away to make weekend trips the most practical? 

A breakdown of Age vs residence vs # ski days would be neat- I'd bet most of the 30+ days folks are older and closer to the mountains (since all you old fogies seem to retire close to the slopes), while all us desk jockies are still working for the man too far away to night ski.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Those demographics are pretty interesting, though. How many people filled out the survey?


189 respondents as of yesterday AM when those charts were generated.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2005)

we are a very educated sample!  an over whelming majority with at least some college, quite interesting.  i wonder what the broader demographic would be for the entire skiing population?  certainly makes sense for ski areas to offer those great college passes and perks.  try to win a college skier for life by offering them a deal too good to resist!

i doubt the 30+ has to do with location, but it would be an interesting chart to see if there is a correlation.  last year i got in 38 when i lived in mass.  will definitely get in a lot more this year though, but 30+ isn't that hard when you live in mass.  if you ski dec-april, you only have to ski one per weekend plus a full week ski vacation to hit 30, not counting any full ski weekends or mid-week "sick" days.  well, that doesn't sound like much to me


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2005)

Ctenidae,  Curious on some points also.  What would you consider close to a ski area?  A couple of different ways to look at it.  2 hours or under maybe.  A season place to stay may make one close to a ski area.  local small mountains during the week might increase totals.  I got a few nights in last year locally that added to the totals.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

Good question, BobR- tought to drill down that far with the data available. I guess you could assume that if residence= state most skied in, you live close to a mountain.

There are probably a zillion ways to slice and dice the data, but it all boils down to one thing, no matter how you look at it- November can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2005)

I think ski country would consider close as  within day trip range.  The folks south have more work to do.  Ya November. 
 :idea:


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I think ski country would consider close as  within day trip range.  The folks south have more work to do.  Ya November.
> :idea:


My criteria for a day trip is a 1:1 ratio of drive time to ski time, i.e. I'll drive up to ~3 hours one way (6 hours total) to get to a ski area, provided I can get 6 hours of skiing in. Long day, for sure.


----------



## hammer (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> My criteria for a day trip is a 1:1 ratio of drive time to ski time, i.e. I'll drive up to ~3 hours one way (6 hours total) to get to a ski area, provided I can get 6 hours of skiing in. Long day, for sure.


Wish I could have that as a guideline, but 3 hours each way would be a killer with the kiddos.  My hope this year is to be able to do ~2 hour drives each way to a ski area.
Also looking forward to November...getting real tired of this heat and humidity...


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Wish I could have that as a guideline, but 3 hours each way would be a killer with the kiddos.  My hope this year is to be able to do ~2 hour drives each way to a ski area.


Yeah. I'll probably have to modify this a bit once my daughter is old enough to go skiing with me on a regular basis. That's fine by me - gotta pay my dues...


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Wish I could have that as a guideline, but 3 hours each way would be a killer with the kiddos.  My hope this year is to be able to do ~2 hour drives each way to a ski area.
> Also looking forward to November...getting real tired of this heat and humidity...



Tie 'em up and gag 'em! Just kidding.

Made the 6 hour trip each way to the MWV in April with my family...3 kids in the back seat and we took 1 short break for dinner. They were fine and kept themselves busy or slept.

You'll never know what they'll do until you try.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 10, 2005)

My seven year old thinks nothing of a 6hr round trip drive plus skiing all day  . She is shot the next day though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> My seven year old thinks nothing of a 6hr round trip drive plus skiing all day  . She is shot the next day though.


You'll have to share your ski parenting tips, Dave...


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> She is shot the next day though.



An added bonus.


----------



## hammer (Aug 10, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did a drive up to Loon and back last weekend for some sightseeing (4+ hours round trip).  Seemed OK but there wasn't a whole day of skiing in the middle.

I'm doing a 6+ hour drive to NJ next week...see how that one goes...  :roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one for you. A week in ski school at sugarbush is the best thing for them and you.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't have a kid, btu I do have a fidgety wife and a dog at home, so a 2 hour drive is about the max (I don't like being in the car that long, either). 12 hours is about all I feel comfortable (and humane) leaving the dog at home alone. Plus, driving that far after skiing all day is hell. So, I'd draw the ski-country line at 2 hours, max.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greg, just teach them while they are young!  if they don't know any different, they will equate 6 hours of driving with fun!  i sure did!  when i was growing up, my parents always took us to the big mountains and it always seemed the longer the drive was, the bigger the mountain was, and the more fun we had.  may be different with a two or three year old though!


----------



## Brettski (Aug 22, 2005)

Done


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Kids and Travel*

I traveled countless hours to ski mountains with my three kids.  We played a million games (word games, geography games, math games, etc..) and, since my wife does not ski and never went along, each kid took turns at "shot-gun" to help keep Dad alert.  Kids love "responsibility" and that was a big one.  My youngest is now 21 and a college grad.  She and I got a chance to take a couple of trips together last season (its nice to share the driving!) and she told me: "The best memories of the many ski trips we took together centered on the extended time we spent together on the long drives."  How about that?  BTW, my kids were fantastic travelers from the get-go.  They worked together to secure and move gear, and were fantastic at airports when we had to deal with travel snags.  Sometimes we could barely get to sleep in motel rooms, because we couldn't stop laughing at some silliness and despite my demands to "let's quiet down now" someone would giggle or snort and we would all break up again.  I really miss those days!


----------



## Lostone (Aug 28, 2005)

Did mine.

So the question is does the data automatically update the graphs, as it is posted?   :-? 

Wanting to see how my input moves the demographics.   :wink: 

And I now live at the mountain, but as a desk jockey...  uh... lab rat...  I still got in more than 30 days per year.  I don't think I've done less than 30 days more than one day in the last >20 years.


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> So the question is does the data automatically update the graphs, as it is posted?   :-?


No. I'll post an update soon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are the latest results as of yesterday (8/31/2005):



































Thank you to all that have participated so far.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello all - I'm going to bump this up as I'd like to gather more data now that we are at the start of the ski season and many new folks are joining or revisiting site. If you participated in this survey during the summer, there is no need to do so again. Thanks!


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 17, 2005)

Anything for free.  I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2006)

Bump.

I'd like to gather some more data here:

http://www.alpinezone.com/demographics/

Please do not respond again if you have already done so.


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 18, 2006)

Never responded before (this dates from before I found you guys), so now my data's in the mix. Be interesting to see how this shapes up now.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok response is in, some of those stats surprised me for sure.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2006)

Holy crap, I don't exist!


----------

